# idioms?



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I like
"Don't let the cat out of the bag"

we actually scream that when our cat plays with a paper grocery bag


----------



## pollyanna53 (Oct 11, 2012)

You can take a horse to water but you can't make him drink.


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

You can't get blood out of a turnip.
A little bird told me.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Cat got your tongue?
Like a fish out of water
Mad as a box of frogs!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

The early bird catches the worm.
A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Feed a cold; starve a fever


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

A rolling stone gathers no moss.
A friend in need is a friend indeed.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Actions speak louder than words.

A blessing in disguise.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

One cow short in the top paddock.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

It is what it is!


----------



## CamilaW90 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

